# What's your story?



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I started thinking today how mostly everyone here knows about each others hedgehogs and hedgehog related parts of life. Which is a big part for most of us. But I was curios to know more. 

I would like to know general hedgehoggy stuff like...
How did you find the forum? How many hedgehogs do you have? When did you get your first? 

And for general other life stuff, whatever you feel comfortable sharing. (I think there is a rule about not sharing age if you are under 18 but I would have to double check that)

About Me... 

I'm a 20 something university student living in southern Ontario. I live with my boyfriend, two budgies, and two mice (I had three but we lost our old girl Bianca a few months ago). I love kids and am doing a bachelors degree in child development. My boyfriend is a graphic designer/game designer and he rocks because he let me devote a corner of our apartment to pets. :lol: 

I found this forum when I was thinking about getting a hedgehog. I'd had one in high school but did a second round of research anyway to refresh my memory and I'm so glad that I did. 

I work at a pet supply store (sort of like a pet value but more expensive) we mostly cater to dogs. 

Besides pets and kids I also love Star Trek. I'm a total nerd and it's all my in-laws fault. They took us to a Star Trek exhibit in San Fransisco over the summer it rocked! One of my favourite TV shows is Firefly. It is little known because it was only on for one season and a sequel movie. My boyfriend calls it a space western. In my spare time I love toy shopping. Pet stores and toy stores are like the funnest places for me. I also love video games especially retro nintendo games (mostly because I played them growing up). 

That's all I think. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone else.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to know you!  
I am a 20 something college student , studying Photography . Besides the hog , I have cats , rats , and fish  All whom I love  
I love all forms of art really , painting , writing , photography , drawing , singing , dancing , theater , artisan crafts .... its all fun for me! 
You like Star Trek? ME too   I think its so interesting :lol: I also LOVE Anime! Hayao Miyazaki is my favorite anime director. 
Also , I love pet stores and toy stores too! And Disney world ... it's like one big toy store :lol: 
I also enjoy taking my rat Soph with me every where I go. She is Pocket book trained , and LOVES going in the car for rides , and , no one knows she is there so she comes with me a lot  

And that's me!


----------



## Brego_mellon_nin (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I'm 22 years old and I am studying to be an agricultural technologist (yeah, a big mouthfull). I live in Denmark, and my interests are animals, photography, drawing, dancing and horsebackriding  

I have a dog, a german shepherd, and 2 horses, and I am looking very much forward to summer 2010, when I will be able to buy my first hedgie  I seems like a very long time to wait at the moment, but I will get there I guess :lol: Since I'm living in a small apartment while I study, I can't afford or accomodate a hedgie before I graduate... 

Until I can get my hedgie I'm researching and trying to get as much knowledge on them as possible


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

My name is Lyndzy Gordon and I'm 21 and work full time at an Environmental Consulting Firm and I also design websiteson the side.Hopefully soon I'll be selling hedgehog liners, hats, bags, etc to the hedgehog community here. I live with my fiance Adam, my new baby hedgie Pippi, two cats Penny & Azzy, and two fish tanks -a 55gallon soon-to-be saltwater tank and a 20gallon freshwater.

Like Sagesmommy, I also *love* Anime! I cosplay too ( dressing up as anime/videogame characters ) I love to make costumes and cosplay and go to anime conventions whenever I can. I also enjoy concerts, especially my fiance's band, ( they actually just played a show last night with Thrice ) good music, painting, reading, writing, and anything involving crafts.

I am a total animal lover and if I had the time and money my apartment would be zoo right now crawling with exotic animals. I actually wasn't allowed to adopt any more animals ( I have the tendency to bring home strays all the time without permission ) but I convinced my fiance to let me have a hedgehog. A friend told me about them about a year ago and ever since then I've been researching and finally got one! I found this forum while I was searching for a breeder.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

My name is Renee, and I'm turning 19 on Tuesday.  

I live in Orlando, FL with my boyfriend Sean and his best friend Brandon. Brandon has two sugar gliders, Aang and Aku, while Sean and I have Rocko the hedgehog. I go to the University of Central Florida, currently studying Health Sciences. I want to either be a Physician's Assistant to an OB/GYN, or I want to go into midwifing. Basically I want to deliver babies! :lol: 
I'm obsessed with makeup and have learned to do some pretty cool stuff. My previous career plans involved being a special effects makeup artist, which I would still love to do, but as soon as I saw a baby get delivered for the first time I knew that it was my calling in life.

Let's see... I live in Orlando, so you can pretty much guess that theme parks are a pretty big love of mine. I have passes to Sea World and Universal Studios, so I go all the time. I've been known to pop into Sea World just to pet the stingrays, and then leave :mrgreen: I haven't been to Disney since I was small, but me and a group of friends are going on my birthday, which I'm extremely excited about. I'm also really into roller coasters and will ride just about anything that is a coaster, but I'm terrified of water rides. How weird is that?

Aaaand, about hedgehogs.  I fell in love with hedgehogs in high school, after seeing that video on Youtube of a hedgehog eating a carrot and making funny faces. I did some research on them and found that they made good pets, and that I could actually own one, so I couldn't rest until I had one. Rocko is about twelve weeks old now and is one of my biggest joys in life. 

Oh and back home with my parents are a beautiful tri-colored Sheltie named Shania and a neurotic blue Italian Greyhound named Zeus. I miss them like nothing else, but my apartment complex doesn't allow dogs. Grumble grumble...


----------

